# baby with possible DGE(delayed gastric emptying)



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

Hi there, 
              I was wondering if you could help please as my DD who is 13 weeks could possibly have DGE   .We have had a lot of feeding problems with her since birth which i wont go into right now as its a very very long story,however she was seen by a pediatrician and has been prescribed domperidone for DGE and it is helping a bit (she occasionally seems hungry  ) She has also been put on infatrini (high fat milk) which i feel isn't helping much as she vomits more on this and also her stools seem to get a lot firmer and she has a little difficulty opening her bowels which makes her other symptoms worse.Anyway i took her off it and have put her back on Aptamil and like i said she is doing better on this than the infatrini. To cut a long story short i was considering trying neocate lcp to see if that helps with the DGE and if it does i could mention it to the pediatrician when we see him in a months time. I'm assuming with neocate being a complete hydrolysed formula this will also speed up the digestion process therefor she might feel hungrier? Its just that because she hardly feels hungry (even if she has gone 8 or 9 hours without a feed) she isn't very intrested in her bottle and was taking 1& 1 1/2 hours to feed   . At the moment because she takes so long to feed and is so difficult to feed no one else can feed her and i have several back problems  due to an accident a few years ago the whole process is back braking and i really really hate feeding her   . I love my baby to bits and want to enjoy her so desperately that i want to try anything that will help both of us. 
Anyway sorry for rambling, guess my question is is true that a hydrolysed formula is easier/quicker to digest or is only used for allergies?
Like i said we have an appointment in a months time and i will mention it to the doctors but wanted to try it first and if it works take it from there. Any advice much appreciated xxx
Sorry if I'm not making much sense   typing with one hand.
joe (very desperate mummy to a very precious baby)


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Joe, I'm so sorry your having a rough time, I'll have to do a bit of research for you but I do think you could do with a paediatric dietician to see you, I think it's only once you see a dietician that you will be able to get proper answers. If I were you I would as the gp for a referal I'm not sure but I think neocate needs to be prescribed anyway (I know it does in a hospital setting) so you may need a trip to see your gp or if you can move your paediatrician appointment forward a little that might be better

I will look onto it for you though, let me know how you get on

Nic


----------



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for replying so quickly hun i really appreciate it   .
I looked into neocate and it is available without prescription but its very expensive. I wanted to try DD on it first to see if  she improves and if she does then gp would be happy to prescribe but i don't want to bother anyone with this just in case it doesn't. Its just my niece was on neocate (for milk protein allergy) and my sister mentioned that apparently because of the way its made its very easily digested and thats what got me thinking, thats to me sounds like exactly what DD would need but I'm not sure but then again it wont hurt to try right?  
Anyway have to run as I'm treating myself to a bath with candles to help me relax after god knows when   .
Looking forward to your reply xxx
joe


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok Joe, enjoy your bath!!! Ha  I will speak to one of the dieticians I work with on Thursday and let you know of that's ok

Nic


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Joe, I have spoken to my collegue who's a dietician and she has suggested a feed that is partially digested with neocate is so it's worth giving it a go, it's just really expensive but at least if you give it a go and it works then you can explain to the paediatrician when you see them, I hope it works for you

Nic


----------



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Nic,will give that a go, just have to wait till she is feeling a little better thoogh as she has a terrible chesty cough at the moment and is even harder to feed if that is at all possible!
Thank you so much for your help hun   
joe


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem hope she perks up let me know if I can help with anything else

Nic


----------

